# homeschool science



## Scott (May 11, 2005)

What (and why) are people's favorite homeschool science curricula for the elementary years (esp. years k and 1)?


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 11, 2005)

The newest one in popularity for grade schoolers is Apologia...they have just come out with elementary books (used to be jr and sr high only). They are creation (literal 6/24hr day creationists) based. Also you can order a few of the AiG books about the Ark and Dinosaurs and their site has questions, etc to go with what they've learned in the book...that also would qualify as science. (Weaver has science included --but we will also be eventually using Apologia as well)


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 11, 2005)

btw, Apologia is the one recommended by TOG.


----------



## Scott (May 11, 2005)

What do you think about Bob Jones science?


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 11, 2005)

Never used it.


----------



## Scott (May 12, 2005)

Apologia looks good but the elementary stuff is very limited (only three books available now).


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 12, 2005)

I know...that's why I threw in for AiG. Also...they might have more books to follow...so if you start with what they have, who knows.


----------



## Reed (May 12, 2005)

one thing we use for science is nature readers --

see:

http://www.christianlibertybooks.co.za/detail.asp?ID=1166

I heard this David Quine at our homeschooling convention this year -- if you are really into hands on science check this guy's stuff out:

http://www.cornerstonecurriculum.com/Curriculum/Science/Science.htm

for higher grades you might consider what veritas press recommends:

http://www.veritaspress.com/

Regards,
Reed


----------

